# Columbus OHIO



## Nivlac (Feb 13, 2007)

Warhammer night on mondays in Columbus Ohio. 

hey do you live in columbus? are you looking for a warhammer 40k game??
then come to the Guard Tower on monday nights the tower is located at the corner of trabue and hague


----------



## Archondragomyr (Mar 12, 2007)

Man I miss Guard Tower. I curse moving to MS but now I am near a bunker, so less variety, more GW madness


----------



## Nivlac (Feb 13, 2007)

sorry to lose you dragon When did you play at the tower?


----------



## Archondragomyr (Mar 12, 2007)

Nivlac said:


> sorry to lose you dragon When did you play at the tower?


I used to come every other Saturday a few years back before my children came along. I was really the only Dark Eldar player around. Although I did play an Eldar army and I have smaller Nid and Ork armies in the shop. Some folks might remember me as I laid the smack down on them. I played a few regulars like Tony, Rob, Marcus and the like a few times. Good games. Just see if they remember Jared.

I moved to MS and found a new game group, every Thursday is game night!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Dammit, i havent played in ages. They keep fucking moving my oppotunities.

Now, guess what? The springfield mall GW is moving to a plaza a bit farther away. (Just enough to make it difficult to me to get to, as i go to the mall to hang with friends and go to GW. No GW, no fun.)


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

The closest GW to here is 6 hours away, Ive never even been to one


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

So, bringing up a dead thread.

Just thought I's say hi to all the Columbus Gamers


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

dammit, wish i could get down to columbus...i'm upstate in hiram (close to cleveland), never played a bleedin' game...
and it's a bitch to get models outside of mail order.


----------

